# What treats are ok to give my 10 week old



## kirstyandruby (Nov 17, 2011)

Little girl coz I bought some from pets at home and she can't have them until she is 4 months old


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

What treats did you buy that she can't have until 4 months old? I've never heard of that.
What I use (that are fine for any age)

- Buy some human grade liver (it's way cheaper than buying liver for "dogs"). Cut it into little bits and bake it for a while until they are cooked/dried up. Freeze 'em to make them last.
- Their dog food. Cheap and they can't tell the difference.
- I put peanut butter, plain yogurt and dog food in kongs and freeze them.
- Just about anything sold on the "dog treat" aisle. Read the ingredients so you can avoid those high in sugar and other by-products that aren't good for dogs


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

There are treats that aren't good for younger puppies. I learned my lesson with those Nylabone chewables for puppies. My girl got a very upset tummy & it came out the other end in a form that was so weird, I rushed it and her to the vet. She was fine but my vet said she wasn't old enough to digest those particular treats. 

I'd stick with liver bits. They're great training treats. Even peanut butter can be too much on the little one's system. All that fat leads to loose stools. My vet recommended nonfat peanut butter but I don't buy chemicalized foods so, that that was out. Unsweetened applesauce frozen in a Kong is a great option. Go easy and keep it very simple. She's still a developing baby and really doesn't need lots of different food options right now.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

kirstyandruby said:


> Little girl coz I bought some from pets at home and she can't have them until she is 4 months old


What breed is she, how old is she now and how much does she weight?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I had heard that too much liver could upset a very young puppy's stomach because it's too rich.


----------



## kirstyandruby (Nov 17, 2011)

She is 10 and a half weeks old today,she's a chihuhua and going to get her weighed today at the vets


----------



## mss (Nov 15, 2011)

We have a new puppy -- 12-week old pug -- and we just give, as treats, her regular dog food kibble (which she acts like she's never had before, she is so excited) and small pieces of carrot. She goes APE for the carrots (cooked and raw). My vet also said bits of apple are good, and help with teeth. She advised staying away from things like cheese and chicken for now...saying cheese can make her fat and that if we expose her to too many tasty things she'll start rejecting her dog food!


----------

